# Setting up a small art print business



## BeelaImi (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello,

I am planning on setting up a business which sells trendy art prints, mostly targeted at the UAE national and expat female population. They are supposed to be fun and quirky art prints that you would want in your home or office. 

As a start-up I was not planning on doing anything too big, and selling mainly through retail stores, as well as through an e-commerce site, with the intention of bringing out new art prints quarterly. 

I found out about the Intelaq licence which allows UAE Dubai nationals to set up a business from home. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be anything similar for expats.

I'm not very business savvy and I don't want to set up a trade licence, as I don't think I will be able to cover the costs. 

Is it possible for me to sell through a Dubai based local retail store, and/or also through an e-commerce site such as Shopify, without the need for a licence? 
What are my options and are there any others? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Short answer is no, you need a license of some sort to run a business in Dubai. A retailer won't take you on without one and you won't be able to import, open a bank account, hire a courier company etc.


----------

